

Congratulations Crunchies, Winners. GitHub Wins Best Overall Startup - acremades
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/congratulations-crunchies-winners-github-wins-best-overall-startup/

======
aviswanathan
Very surprised that Elon Musk was runner-up for founder. The guy is tackling
some of the toughest, most important problems in the world that most fear of
even thinking about. Not to diminish Kevin Systrom's accomplishments, but I
just think that the amount Musk has accomplished with his (three?) companies
is tremendous.

~~~
steventruong
If you're counting total companies he's involved with:

1\. Zip2

2\. X.com -> PayPal

3\. SpaceX

4\. Tesla Motors

5\. SolarCity (albeit his idea, he doesn't take cofounder title here)

But currently, yes, three. However I believe majority of time is spent mostly
with SpaceX. I do agree he should have won Founder of the Year.

------
neya
This is why I have zero respect for Techcrunch and any of its events/contests.

What the fuck! Kevin Systrom over Elon Musk? Seriously??

So, a guy who made a bunch of photo filters for a virtual world is better than
a guy who worked REALLY HARD to take REAL WORLD travel to the next level?
Seriously??

~~~
colmvp
Does it makes sense to idolize either of them? There are hundreds of people
involved in the success of SpaceX.

~~~
neya
Nope. I don't idolize one over the other. But I'm genuinely angry that someone
who has worked hard to improve the quality of our daily life hasn't got the
attention/credit he deserves. And it's frustrating that someone who actually
made something useless (a LOT of people take instagram photos of their
pancakes than just eat it) and someone who intended to claim ownership of your
content got something more than the genuine contributor to our living
standards, which in this context is Elon Musk.

------
diego
The concept of Oscar-style awards for startups makes as much sense as Toddlers
and Tiaras. No, make that Embryos and Tiaras.

I am appalled to see this on the front page of HN.

~~~
DanBlake
Lighten up a tad? Its on the homepage because people voted it there.

~~~
ajanuary
Which makes it a criticism of the community rather than some curator. It's a
valid, if not entirely productive, criticism.

------
laluser
How does Google glass win runner-up for best tech achievement? Very few people
have actually seen what it is capable of and what it actually looks like.

~~~
colonel_panic
Exactly. So far they've demonstrated nothing more than a camera.

~~~
tantalor
The blimp stunt was pretty nice.

------
tantalor
Instagram was bought in April. Does it really qualify as startup?

------
citricsquid
Do they have the _reasons_ for the decisions anywhere? For the "Biggest Social
Impact" category it's definitely the case that reddit has had a quantifiable
social impact, but more so than Kiva, or Kickstarter? Also, why was Indiegogo
a runner up and not Kickstarter? isn't indiegogo just kickstarter but less
stringent on the project approval, kickstarter has become synonymous with
crowdfunding.

------
keyle
I'm not understanding how this techcrunch post was posted two hours ago, and
has only one comment (and rather spammy)?

I haven't been there for ages, so if someone could enlighten me to whatever
happened there?

~~~
djt
Techcrunch has declined a LOT over the last few years.

That, along with a lot of better blogs and sources of tech information mean
that they have a big readership but it is quite shallow as far as engagement

------
snogglethorpe
It would have been hilarious if grindr had won best mobile app...

Oh well, next year!

